# Buccaneer movie



## canaanchamp (Sep 25, 2011)

Found this while looking at some other aviation videos on youtube. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz3ECzpu6CQ_


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 25, 2011)

Liking that, always liked the Buccaneer.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2011)

Great find, good stuff !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool find!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 27, 2011)

The perro's cojones! The Buccaneer is one ugly aeroplane, but it oozes power. I liked the old photos in the intro, with, rather appropriately the Fairey Fox biplane in colour. The Fox was a two seat day bomber introduced in 1925 and proved faster than the current RAF fighters. It was operated by only one squadron; 12 Squadron, whose Buccs feature in this film. The Fox became the emblem of 12 Sqn and can be seen prominently on the Buccs' intakes.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 27, 2011)

And what musical instrument makes that squeaky leather sound at the beginning? Who though, "That's reminds me of airplanes, let's put it in the movie". hahaha

Just kidding as I love Vangelis and I have a lot of their music. I actually really like new age classical like Vangelis, Jean Michel-Jarre, Tangerine Dream, Brian Eno, Mike Oldfield, and Isao Tomita.

Pretty cool flick!


----------



## Gixxerman (Dec 27, 2011)

The legend was 'carved from solid' back in the day.
The Buccaneer was one very sturdy plane completely suited to the high speed low level environment.

In my book you can't mention Buccaneer without posting this famous image, afaik this is from a low level pass, not take off.
It's one of my favs, enjoy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## Gixxerman (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I know it's not a Buccaneer but for low flying 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MFsq5CVAN0_always makes me giggle.
Some naughty salty language but it's perfectly understandable given the guys shock at what just happened.
Enjoy.

I also know of a tale of the BAe boys playing out in Saudi with Jaguars (my soon to be ex father-in-law was a senior guy for BAe).
Some guys went off to a town on the (typical out there I believe) long lonely straight desert road in a station wagon/estate car thing and at one point into the journey they got over-flown by one of their pals in a Jaguar.
The ventral strakes (so I have been told) squeezed in the roof a tad, he was that low.
Trouser accidents all round I'd bet.

Jags are cool, powerful fast low beasties.


----------

